# Wild camping Northumberland



## bowlty

hi read this in my local newspaper
(camper blitz) police are clamping down on illegal camping in parts of northumberland.
the campaign is to be launched in northumberland this summer after residents complained about a number of recent unsavoury incidents.
campers left piles of beer bottles and rubbish as well as burn marks from a fire after staying over night on land at low steads farm in longhoughton near alnwick, last saturday.the same weekend police were called to the dunes at warkworth where drunk campers were setting up a home for the night.alnwick inspector sue peart said police will be working with land owners and other agencies to try to crackdown on the problem immediately.

i go to the beach every day with the dog, on may bank holiday they were seven mh one did have rubbish and bottles out side five metres away from the bin but the next day they was no sign that they had been i think this must be young di*k heads in tents but this will spoil it for the rest who stay and lot do use these places, on sunday a local had his tractor and family on the beach cleaning the rubbish up,
i picked up macdonall cartons and the nearest macdonalls is about one hour away this is a shame for the rest of us 
( tuesday) just come back from the beach and found out that £1,500 of lob pots had caught fire on boulmer beach


----------



## bowlty

update just come back from the beach in boulmer and found out that £1,500 of lob pots were also set on fire


----------



## geordie01

a*rsholes i spent sat night at alnwick rugby club .nice quite site untill local idiots turned up in small corsas and decided to practice handbrake turns on the pitches and then had the cheek to whinge when i started to pelt their cars with local to hand masonary they thought i was being unreasonable.


----------



## boxertwin69

bowlty said:


> i think this must be young di*k heads in tents but this will spoil it for the rest


Spot on. Happens every year, but seems to be getting worse. A group of them trashed The Granary in Amble last year. Constant problem in Rothbury aswell. They're usually teenage boy racer types who come up from Newcastle in large groups with dozens of souped up Corsas. The lobster pots were apparently burned because they couldn't be arsed to look for driftwood on the beach :roll:


----------



## SteveandSue

I wonder if throwing masonary is a good example or could be classed as reasonable?
Perhaps they may look at all motorhomers as the same group and type of people - and seek a bit of retaliation in the future?
Boy racer types? Well seems to me that some of these lads are real car enthusiasts - soup up their cars - spend hours of their time and wages on them - and have a real interest and hobby
- Not unlike some motorhomers? There is always an exception of course 
I am usually quite happy when young lads are about in their souped up cars - they are usually more interested in their hobby than robbing or damaging our van
Just a different view point
Steve


----------



## Annsman

Steve, I could agree about the spending on their cars as showing they are capable of being mature and involved in a hobby. Just like people who own motorhomes.

But I don't know of anyone who owns a motorhome who would then use lobster pots as fuel for a "campfire" because the can't be arsed looking for a gas refill, does wheelspins in the car park and plays their sound systems so loud it vibrates the ground!

If they were doing all these without the flash cars would you still be "putting the other side"? Let's face it they are just immature selfish thoughtless morons who will spoil it, (and already might have), for the rest of us.


----------



## DiscoDave

we were saddened to see the start of height barriers at a couple of car parks in Bamborough when we were up there at easter. 

In the week that we spent wild camping we didn't come across any one else, but constantly saw piles of rubbish, burn marks and beer cans.

Even sadder is the fact that once the height barriers are up these places can't be enjoyed by as many people who appreciate their surroundings, as the idiots that cause the problems! 

Just not fair!


----------



## SteveandSue

Hi Ansman - i never mentioned lobster pots? but do you not think that you may be tarring everyone with the same brush? Do we think that all these boy racers set fire to property?
Just as some motorhome owners leave rubbish, empty toilets without thought to others, park in places that annoy people, cause tail backs and dont let people pass, light fires wrc etc We dont all do this - yet we suffer the height barriers and No Overnight Parking signs.
Younger people will do wheel spins - will have a bit too much too drink - and push boundaries- don't we all remember what it was like to be youmg?????
Speak as you find - and from my view younger people are much more tolerant and friendly than people give them credit for
Just my view even if not popular
Steve


----------



## roamingsue

Barney2 I completely agree, some of the most thoughtless, rudest behavioiur has come from those of mature years, often delivered at youngsters who cannot protest without seeming disrespectful.

Rude thoughtless behaviour crosses all age groups.


----------



## geordie01

Boy racer types? Well seems to me that some of these lads are real car enthusiasts 
hand brake turns just yards from tents with young kids in them in my mind is not classed as enthusiastic


----------



## Annsman

I take it then Barney that you've never tried to approach a group of these poor unfortunate young chaps who've dragged themselves up by their bootstraps, but still like a bit of horseplay, and asked them to tone it down a bit, or lower the volume or bass level, or suggest they might take note of the time and allow other law abiding people, similar to themselves or course, to get some kip?

I agree that some young people hanging around doing nothing but meeting their friends still get bad press and the vast majority are quite decent people and don't abuse assault anyone.

The point I was making is that, like vanners who abuse a place by their selfishness, they shouldn't have people making excuses for their selfishness and thoughtlessness by anyone.

And I can't believe you are saying that if they drink and drive it's the same as highspirits and showing off. That behaviour is inexcusable, what ever their age and vehicle.


----------

